# Ps4 hard drive/ external hard drive won't work!



## Craig.scott (Jan 28, 2015)

I have upgraded the hard drive in my ps4 to a 1tb but I'm trying to use the 500gb one out of the ps4 as a external hard drive I have formatted it and had it working but as soon as I unpulg it and plug it back in its not recognised again I have to re asign it a new letter but I loose all my data is there anything I can do


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you totally erase your hard drive before trying to use it ?? Sounds like windows isn't able to write to it properly which could be caused by it being seen as read only, due to the previous PS4 configuration


----------



## Craig.scott (Jan 28, 2015)

I have formatted it and it does work but I have to assign it a new letter every time I put it in so I loose all my files


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Formatting should be done after totally erasing and windows adding a new signature to the disk for recognition purposes


----------



## Craig.scott (Jan 28, 2015)

So how do you totally erase it?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Killdisk or use the manufacturers bootable floppy disk or CD/DVD 

who is the manufacturer of your disk ?


----------



## Craig.scott (Jan 28, 2015)

It's a 500gb HGST from a ps4


----------



## Craig.scott (Jan 28, 2015)

The hard drive is working perfectly thank you


----------

